# ECNL Club List for 2021-2022



## GeekKid (May 18, 2021)

Looks like a list dropped on SoccerWire for the new clubs being added to ECNL for the 2021-2022 season.  No surprise to see Beach and Legends back in the fray.









						Full List of ECNL Girls Member Clubs for the 2021-22 Season
					

An updated list of ECNL Girls Member Clubs.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------



## crush (May 18, 2021)

GeekKid said:


> Looks like a list dropped on SoccerWire for the new clubs being added to ECNL for the 2021-2022 season.  No surprise to see Beach and Legends back in the fray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dodged a bullet finally.  Looks like Strikers FC have a girls ECNL team after all, yay!!!  Good luck to all the teams for next year and welcome aboard Beach & Legends.  This will be an epic year and I look forward to watching the games with a renewed sense of appreciation of life and the freedom we almost gave up


----------



## Desert Hound (May 18, 2021)

crush said:


> Dodged a bullet finally. Looks like Strikers FC have a girls ECNL team after all, yay!!!


Were you getting worried?


----------



## crush (May 18, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Were you getting worried?


I have past soccer trauma Hound and you know all about it so yes, I'm always worried this time of the year.  However, I feel 99% good   I believe I owe you a beer, right?  My dd got whacked in HSS and is still nursing her injuries but your team won and fair is fair.  We never said our dd had to play, right?  I do have a favor to ask; can we do double or nothing towards next years 2021/2022 game?  Also, is AZ in Southwest Division or will it be called, Socal Division?  Look forward to catching up in AZ in the fall bro and I will buy you a brew.  Eagle, you can come to and drink your keg.  In fact, anyone who wants to start over with me and hang out like old times, you can come as well.  I'm thinking AZ Fall Showcase?  I would also like to challenge you to a round of golf Hound when I see you next.  You up for that bro?  How many strokes you given me?


----------



## Desert Hound (May 18, 2021)

crush said:


> I have past soccer trauma Hound and you know all about it so yes, I'm always worried this time of the year.  However, I feel 99% good   I believe I owe you a beer, right?  My dd got whacked in HSS and is still nursing her injuries but your team won and fair is fair.  We never said our dd had to play, right?  I do have a favor to ask; can we do double or nothing towards next years 2021/2022 game?  Also, is AZ in Southwest Division or will it be called, Socal Division?  Look forward to catching up in AZ in the fall bro and I will buy you a brew.  Eagle, you can come to and drink your keg.  In fact, anyone who wants to start over with me and hang out like old times, you can come as well.  I'm thinking AZ Fall Showcase?  I would also like to challenge you to a round of golf Hound when I see you next.  You up for that bro?  How many strokes you given me?


Eh the bet is no fun if one of the DDs isn't there. As such the bet doesn't count. So the bet is on for next year.

Our coach indicated a couple of days ago that we are in the SW division for next year.

Golf is good too by the way.


----------



## crush (May 18, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> *Eh the bet is no fun if one of the DDs isn't there*. As such the bet doesn't count. So the bet is on for next year.
> 
> Our coach indicated a couple of days ago that we are in the SW division for next year.
> 
> Golf is good too by the way.


Wow, I love you man   I was thinking that too but I didn't want to be a sore loser like other folks we both know.  Losers who can;t lose graciously are complete asshats and losers all in one.  It's on bro.  I heard some good things about your roster for next year so going to AZ on the road will be no pick Nick.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 18, 2021)

crush said:


> Dodged a bullet finally.  Looks like Strikers FC have a girls ECNL team after all, yay!!!  Good luck to all the teams for next year and welcome aboard Beach & Legends.  This will be an epic year and I look forward to watching the games with a renewed sense of appreciation of life and the freedom we almost gave up


Strikers are on the right track specially with DR in charge now.


----------



## Technician72 (May 18, 2021)

crush said:


> Dodged a bullet finally.  Looks like Strikers FC have a girls ECNL team after all, yay!!!


You should be good @crush, wrap up the final season and finally not have to worry about the landscape always changing.

Most of the rumors I heard of the Strikers girls losing out on ECNL were / are geared around them losing out on ECNL the following year. They've done a lot in terms of trying to solidifying the coaching staff and bringing in other teams / clubs to expand their player pool. They still need to do something to streamline a central location for the club and not have the ECNL / ECRL teams in different regions, IMO.


----------



## crush (May 18, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> You should be good @crush, wrap up the final season and finally not have to worry about the landscape always changing.
> 
> Most of the *rumors I heard *of the Strikers girls losing out on ECNL were / *are geared around them losing out on ECNL the following year. *They've done a lot in terms of trying to solidifying the coaching staff and bringing in other teams / clubs to expand their player pool. They still need to do something to streamline a central location for the club and not have the ECNL / ECRL teams in different regions, IMO.


Ya, that's horrible BS kind of rumor too for any business trying to grow in the tough OC market share because 8th graders and 9th graders are trying to play in ECNL and Strikers is a good fit for many.  However, we always will have the, "well, did you hear about this and that and next year this will happen?"  That sucks because last I heard Tech, we only know about today.   Not all the kids can make the grade with the likes of the Blues, Slammers and the Surfs of the world so it's nice to have other options.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (May 18, 2021)

This weekend my daughter had her first games with the strikers 05’s Ecnl team. It felt good to see my daughter play with a smile and get 2 wins with 2 shout outs. It’s been a while


----------



## Technician72 (May 18, 2021)

crush said:


> Ya, that's horrible BS kind of rumor too for any business trying to grow in the tough OC market share because 8th graders and 9th graders are trying to play in ECNL and Strikers is a good fit for many.  However, we always will have the, "well, did you hear about this and that and next year this will happen?"  That sucks because last I heard Tech, we only know about today.   Not all the kids can make the grade with the likes of the Blues, Slammers and the Surfs of the world so it's nice to have other options.


Definitely, it's that competition / option that keeps the "bigs" on their toes and hopefully combined with consumers spending their money in the right places, is what leads to the product being better for all.


----------



## Speed (May 18, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> You should be good @crush, wrap up the final season and finally not have to worry about the landscape always changing.
> 
> Most of the rumors I heard of the Strikers girls losing out on ECNL were / are geared around them losing out on ECNL the following year. They've done a lot in terms of trying to solidifying the coaching staff and bringing in other teams / clubs to expand their player pool. They still need to do something to streamline a central location for the club and not have the ECNL / ECRL teams in different regions, IMO.


ECRL is out of what region? I know the ECNL is strikers north correct?


----------



## elpibedefutbol (May 18, 2021)

Speed said:


> ECRL is out of what region? I know the ECNL is strikers north correct?


Correct and ECRL is mix in with LASC


----------



## Speed (May 18, 2021)

elpibedefutbol said:


> Correct and ECRL is mix in with LASC


what is LASC?


----------



## PracticeWYpreach (May 18, 2021)

Speed said:


> what is LASC?


Looks like they won flight 2 in the same division as real SoCal’s 2nd team. Their home games were in Covina


----------



## Speed (May 18, 2021)

PracticeWYpreach said:


> Looks like they won flight 2 in the same division as real SoCal’s 2nd team. Their home games were in Covina


It looks like all teams except the oldest are out of that region.  oldest is out of SN. this is an interesting relationship


----------



## RedCard (May 18, 2021)

Speed said:


> what is LASC?


LASC is all the LA Surf teams that broke away from Surf after last season. The DOC is Chavez who was the DOC at SoCal Academy which; as most of you know; became LA Surf back in Feb 2019. That marriage didn't last long when Surf threw one hell of a curveball and had LA Premier join in May 2019 (day after the DA season ended). Think of LASC as his plan of making SoCal Academy version 2.0 
LASC also has a couple of old SGV Surf (which became LA Surf also) in their group.


----------



## Speed (May 18, 2021)

RedCard said:


> LASC is all the LA Surf teams that broke away from Surf after last season. The DOC is Chavez who was the DOC at SoCal Academy which; as most of you know; became LA Surf back in Feb 2019. That marriage didn't last long when Surf threw one hell of a curveball and had LA Premier join in May 2019 (day after the DA season ended). Think of LASC as his plan of making SoCal Academy version 2.0
> LASC also has a couple of old SGV Surf (which became LA Surf also) in their group.


why the relationship with strikers?


----------



## RedCard (May 18, 2021)

Speed said:


> why the relationship with strikers?


I'm not sure how that came to be. I think he knew he needed a connection with an ECNL club to get girls to join LASC seeing he left the DA Surf team before DA became no more. No way ECNL brings on a brand new club like LASC, the club needs a good history before ECNL looks at them. That's why LA Surf came to get SoCal Academy cause SCA was trying to get into ECNL but was too small of a club. So along comes Surf to "save the day" with talks about SCA becoming LA Surf to get ECNL. Of course, that never happened.


----------



## ToonArmy (May 18, 2021)

But LA Surf for the 2020-2021 season has GA and ECRL like Beach Legends Pats West Coast. Beach and Legends get ECNL, West Coast does not and goes all in GA. What is LA Surf doing for 2021-2022? And Pats? 

It's all so confusing. My DD in the last 3 or 4 years has played against all of those clubs SoCal Academy flight 1, LA Premier DPL, LA Surf DA, LA Surf GA, Strikers ECRL, and it feels like the same players every time and we never know what the team was the year before. But I did recognize Chavez with Strikers.


----------



## RedCard (May 18, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> But LA Surf for the 2020-2021 season has GA and ECRL like Beach Legends Pats West Coast. Beach and Legends get ECNL, West Coast does not and goes all in GA. What is LA Surf doing for 2021-2022? And Pats?
> 
> It's all so confusing. My DD in the last 3 or 4 years has played against all of those clubs SoCal Academy flight 1, LA Premier DPL, LA Surf DA, LA Surf GA, Strikers ECRL, and it feels like the same players every time and we never know what the team was the year before. But I did recognize Chavez with Strikers.


Everything was good from Feb-May 2019 when it was just SoCal Academy and SGV Surf changing to LA Surf. It was when LA Premier came after the DA season ended. A lot of girls from SoCal Academy left LA Premier in the past and wanted no part of them. That's basically the reason why the SoCal Academy 05 and 07 team left and went to LA Breakers ECNL. So now, LA Surf is basically just LA Premier with new uniforms. And some of the Breakers ECNL players left and went to Strikers ECRL. I agree, it is confusing. It's like a roulette wheel and you never know which number (or team) the ball will land on...


----------



## Speed (May 19, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> You should be good @crush, wrap up the final season and finally not have to worry about the landscape always changing.
> 
> Most of the rumors I heard of the Strikers girls losing out on ECNL were / are geared around them losing out on ECNL the following year. They've done a lot in terms of trying to solidifying the coaching staff and bringing in other teams / clubs to expand their player pool. They still need to do something to streamline a central location for the club and not have the ECNL / ECRL teams in different regions, IMO.


why are they at risk of losing ECNL?


----------



## Speed (May 19, 2021)

RedCard said:


> I'm not sure how that came to be. I think he knew he needed a connection with an ECNL club to get girls to join LASC seeing he left the DA Surf team before DA became no more. No way ECNL brings on a brand new club like LASC, the club needs a good history before ECNL looks at them. That's why LA Surf came to get SoCal Academy cause SCA was trying to get into ECNL but was too small of a club. So along comes Surf to "save the day" with talks about SCA becoming LA Surf to get ECNL. Of course, that never happened.


and  I don't see the benefit for strikers?


----------



## RedCard (May 19, 2021)

Speed said:


> and  I don't see the benefit for strikers?


I don’t either. I don’t know if Strikers had an 05 and 07 ECRL team the previous season, but if they did then they got pushed aside to make room for the LASC/Striker teams it went ECRL. Same thing happened when SoCal went to Breakers, those 2 ENCL teams (05 & 07) got moved down to ECRL and it wasn’t pretty (think the 07 was a “Pre ECNL” at the time). 
what I’m saying if when there are moves like this, players and teams get moved down which can rock the boat.


----------



## PracticeWYpreach (May 19, 2021)

RedCard said:


> I don’t either. I don’t know if Strikers had an 05 and 07 ECRL team the previous season, but if they did then they got pushed aside to make room for the LASC/Striker teams it went ECRL. Same thing happened when SoCal went to Breakers, those 2 ENCL teams (05 & 07) got moved down to ECRL and it wasn’t pretty (think the 07 was a “Pre ECNL” at the time).
> what I’m saying if when there are moves like this, players and teams get moved down which can rock the boat.


Are there any ECNL clubs in the SGV? Seems like the benefit for the Strikers would be access to talent in that region, who have parents that can't or wont drive an hour to get to practice.


----------



## Speed (May 19, 2021)

PracticeWYpreach said:


> Are there any ECNL clubs in the SGV? Seems like the benefit for the Strikers would be access to talent in that region, who have parents that can't or wont drive an hour to get to practice.


for families it doesn't create a good path when the ECRL team is in a different area as the ECNL team. they may have access to talent for that one year but lose them the next year


----------



## elpibedefutbol (May 19, 2021)

RedCard said:


> I don’t either. I don’t know if Strikers had an 05 and 07 ECRL team the previous season, but if they did then they got pushed aside to make room for the LASC/Striker teams it went ECRL. Same thing happened when SoCal went to Breakers, those 2 ENCL teams (05 & 07) got moved down to ECRL and it wasn’t pretty (think the 07 was a “Pre ECNL” at the time).
> what I’m saying if when there are moves like this, players and teams get moved down which can rock the boat.


Strikers had teams but was struggling to get ecrl teams together in some age groups and I believe that is the reason that they form a partnership with LASC.


----------



## Palmcina (May 19, 2021)

Chavez equals team instability he’s not happy unless he is running things in the club. That’s why he moves arounds so much. He does have a group of parents who believe in him and will follow him.he’s one of those coaches who is always looking for greener pastures.i was told Strikers is discussing a move to GA voluntarily but it’s possible they’re being forced out.


----------



## GT45 (May 19, 2021)

Can ya'll stop with the Strikers may lose ECNL bit. It is not even remotely true. There is zero basis for this. Just go look at the standings and ask yourself why they would kick out a founding member who finishes higher in the standings than many old and new clubs. Their status is solid. People spread rumors every year to try to destabilize teams so they can poach their players. Now whether Strikers is considering leaving on their own to go to GA? I have no idea. But that would be a surprising move for any So Cal club to choose.


----------



## Speed (Jun 3, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Strikers are on the right track specially with DR in charge now.


Was DR pushed out of Pats with the addition of RD?


----------

